# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Northern Constabulary officer's appeal

## Nwicker60

*Event aims to support abused children*


A NORTHERN Constabulary officer who works in child protection is appealing to members of the public to support a fund-raising event which aims to help children who have suffered sexual abuse.
Yvonne Robb is a Detective Constable based in the Public Protection Unit in Dingwall Police Station. The Public Protection Unit covers child protection, domestic abuse, vulnerable adults and mental health. 
Yvonne was inspired to help fundraise for the charity Children 1st in the course of her work. Children 1st is an abuse recovery centre which offers support to children who have been abused.
Yvonne said: “In my capacity as a child protection officer I regularly work with children who have been abused. About 18 months ago, I referred a young child to Children 1st, who I felt was in need of extra support due to sexual abuse which the child had suffered. 
“Unfortunately the waiting list for support was so long, they were unable to even put the child on the waiting list. At that point I decided to do something to help raise money for this charity. 
“I signed up for the London marathon which I was due to run in April 2011, however several months of ill health left me unable to train and I had to postpone the marathon. I now have a place for the London marathon in April 2012. I had started getting sponsorship for the marathon, when I decided to do something else to raise more money for them. 
“This "something else" started as a small fundraising event. However, it has now grown to the "BARKING MAD FUN DAY" at the Black isle show ground on Sunday 14th August 10am-4pm.”
Yvonne added: “I am doing this in my own time and not as a police officer, however it has obviously been instigated as a result of my work. The Barking Mad Fun Day is in aid of Children 1st and also Labrador Retriever Rescue Scotland. I love animals and have a house full of rescue animals and I also help various animal rescue centres, therefore I decided to give the event a “doggy” theme and let both charities benefit from the day.”
The Fun Day is free entry to all, with voluntary donations invited.
Activities include: Police dog display, Gun dog display, Husky dogs giving the kids rides. Agility/flyball display, Sansum martial arts display, Nik Martin with his exotic rescue reptiles, Roll the dice for a chance to win a car, Wood carving demonstration, Bouncy castles, Lots of stalls, food and baking, prizes and HIRFS are also going to have an appliance there.
Yvonne has set up a Just Giving website and this has a link to Children 1st for further information: *http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/YvonneRobb*

----------

